# 20 hp. onan starts very hard



## Green420 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a John Deere 420 w/onan 20hp. with 500 hrs. the engine runs excellent. The only problem is getting it started. When cold you have to crank it for a long time to get it to start. I'm getting gas and spark. I believe that I'm getting too much gas and it is flooding. You can start with or with out choke and it sounds the same. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I would get a compression gage and make sure you have enough compression. If not, you may be due for a valve adjustment.


----------

